
How to spend $100K in your 1st year as a startup - kyrikokkoris
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-spend-100k-your-1st-year-startup-kyriakos-kokkoris-phd
======
kyrikokkoris
Thanks for the comment/guideline. First time posting something here, my
mistake. Nevertheless, this post is about how we spent $100K as a startup in
our 1st year. We visualised all the money that we spent in 2015 in a nice
infographic (18% R&D, 12% PR&Marketing etc) so we can show it to our current
and upcoming investors to increase their trust towards us and our credibility
as young entrepreneurs. Transparency is always a great thing. This post could
be a good example for fellow entrepreneurs to get an idea how to plan their
budget (definitely will depend on what, where, who and how but it can provide
good hints). To also see where you could save money and where to spend more to
make your startup better. No one can predict if this is the right way to do it
but in our case, this year we will save money on R&D and Operational Costs and
spent more in Sales & Marketing to increase revenue. Any feedback would be
more than welcome. Cheers.

------
mtmail
Please don't change the title to make it a question.

The title of your post is "How to spend $100K in your 1st year as a startup.",
the main topic is "In this post, I would like to focus on how we spent our
first 100K" and nowhere do you describe how you visualised it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

